# Sticky  **Unitronic Stage 1+ E85 & Stage 2 Performance Software - NOW AVAILABLE**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic *Stage 1+ E85 and Stage 2 Performance Software is NOW AVAILABLE for the 2.5TFSI EVO (DAZA) engines* found in the 2017-2018 Audi® RS 3® and 2018 Audi TT RS ®. These newly added ECU calibrations expand on its already released offerings and are compatible with UniCONNECT+, empowering Clients to tune it themselves directly through the OBD-2 port within minutes, from the comfort of their own home or garage.

After hundreds of hours of development time is spent, a multitude of empirical data collected and analyzed, and real-world testing in the field throughout the world is completed, Unitronic Performance Software is fully optimized for maximum performance while staying within the constraints of the OEM hardware to ensure reliability and drivability is maintained.

Unitronic’s Stage 1+ E85 Performance Software is calibrated for use with E85 (E60-E85) and produces 592 HP / 528 LB-FT TQ, along with required upgrades including Unitronic’s Stage 2 TCU Performance Software for the DQ500 7-speed DSG, upcoming Intercooler Upgrade, Intake System, and already released 3” Turbo Inlet Elbow. Unitronic now offers Stage 1 and Stage 1+ ECU calibrations for 91 octane / 95 RON, 93 octane / 98 RON, and E85 fuel grades.









Unitronic’s Stage 2 Performance Software provides maximum performance on the stock turbo and is calibrated for a wide range of different fuels including 91 octane/95 RON, 93 octane/98 RON, 104 octane/109 RON, and E85 (E60-E85), producing 510-621 HP / 490-564 LB-FT TQ, depending on the fuel used. Unitronic Stage 2 91oct/95ron and 93oct/98ron ECU calibrations require its Stage 2 TCU Performance Software for the DQ500 7-speed DSG, 3” Turbo Inlet Elbow (or Unitronic’s upcoming 4” Turbo Inlet Elbow), upcoming Intercooler Upgrade, Performance Downpipe w/ Midpipes, and Intake System, resulting in gains of up to +183 HP / +177 LB-FT TQ over Unitronic’s recorded stock engine output. Unitronic Stage 2 104 oct/109 RON and Stage 2 E85 calibrations also require Unitronic’s MPI Injector Upgrade Kit.

Unitronic listened to customer feedback and understands that blending ethanol and gasoline can be a tricky procedure that not only eats up valuable time at the gas pump, but is often cumbersome to execute without careful planning and strategizing. In addition to user convenience, using a full E85 fuel with the factory injectors puts a very high demand on the factory units causing them to be much more prone to failure. Fuel injector failure can cause significant engine damage and should be avoided at all costs. Unitronic’s MPI Upgrade Kit, when combined with its Stage 2 ECU Performance Software allows users to run E60-E85 (65% ethanol to 85% ethanol) with ease. All Stage 2 ECU calibrations are available for use with Unitronic’s MPI Injector Upgrade Kit, to allow users to easily transition between different fuels.









Unitronic’s has incorporated new features in its Stage 1+ E85, and Stage 2 ECU calibrations. New features include both “Hi-” and “Lo-” traction files, designed to allow users to better compete with varying conditions like track surface prep, their choice in tires, etc. For a more motorsports-esque driving experience, Unitronic Stage 1, Stage 1+, Stage 1+ E85, and Stage 2 calibrations include a spark-based motorsports style rev limiter, are Left Foot Braking (LFB) enabled, allowing users to apply load on the engine using their left foot on the brake, to build boost when you need that edge at the race track, and include both exhaust flaps set to be always open when in Dynamic / S-mode, to allow for a more sporty experience.

Unitronic’s Performance Software for the 2017-2018 Audi RS 3 and 2018 Audi TT RS are programmable directly through the OBD-II port and is UniCONNECT+ compatible. Within minutes, Clients can enjoy a total night-and-day driving experience! UniCONNECT + is Unitronic's End-User Programming and Diagnostic Interface, which provides its Clients the freedom to flash their Engine Control Unit (ECU) from the comfort of their home or garage. It is no longer necessary to schedule an appointment at an Authorized Unitronic Dealer to have your Performance Software installed, removed, upgraded or reflashed. UniCONNECT + empowers its Unitronic Performance Software Clients with the freedom to tune their vehicle at their will.

*NOTE:* E85 calibrations are not full flex fuel calibrations, therefore, when using an E85 ECU calibration, the engine is only designed to operate on E85 blends from E60-E85. Using an E85 calibration with pump gasoline or race gas may result in engine damage. Unitronic strongly recommends the use of an Ethanol Content Analyzer, to ensure Ethanol content levels are within the permissible range. When switching between gasoline to ethanol, please use Unitronic’s fuel conversion guide here. Unitronic recommends using NGK R7437-9 spark plug gapped to 0.024” +/-0.002” (0.6mm +/0 0.05mm) with Stage 1+ E85 and Stage 2 ECU calibrations, with a replacement interval of 10,000-15,000 miles (16,000-24,000 km).

*FEATURES*
• *Engineered with Strict Industry Standards*
With over 10 years of experience with Bosch and Siemens engine management systems and calibrations, Unitronic is able to utilize its expertise, industry leading tools and equipment to ensure an optimal calibration; delivering maximum performance, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.

• *Extensively Tested Under Various Driving Conditions*
Development begins using Unitronic’s in-house Maha Chassis dyno housed in an environmentally controlled cell; closely monitoring a plethora of operational data, utilizing industry leading calibration tools and resources. Beta calibrations are then tested in street and track scenarios, using multiple cars under various driving conditions. This engine calibration strategy ensures Unitronic Performance Software delivers maximum performance, OEM-like drivability and reliability anywhere in the world. Unitronic Performance Software is only released to its Clients once development is thoroughly completed in accordance to Unitronic’s strict standards.

• *Factory Safety Limiters Retained*
OEM “fail safes” are retained within the ECU calibration. Close monitoring of all operation parameters ensures that engine operation stays within factory components limits, resulting in reliability.

• *Optimized Responsiveness, Smoothness, Drivability, and Comfort*
Unitronic’s ECU calibrations are engineered to improve engine response and reduce low-end lag. Unitronic’s Performance Software has gained worldwide recognition and is well known for its broad powerband, with smooth power delivery, maximizing responsiveness and “area under the curve”, under normal and hard acceleration.

• *Optimized Maximum Output*
Unitronic’s ECU Calibrators deliver the maximum power output while staying within the operational limits of the factory engine and drivetrain components. Specifically, this results in the highest engine performance without sacrificing the reliability of the engine, turbocharger, or other engine and drivetrain components.

• *Speed Governor Removed*
Vehicle speed limiter within ECU is removed. (Subject to transmission rotational speed limit.)

• *Left Foot Braking (LFB) Enabled*
LFB allows users to apply load on the engine using their left foot on the brake, to build boost when the edge is needed at the race track.

• *Spark-based "Motorsports" Style Rev-limiter Enabled*
The traditional rev limiter will de-load of the engine as engine speed reaches maximum RPM. Unitronic has enabled the spark-based rev-limiter, to avoid the de-loading, allowing power all the way to the rev-limiter.

• *Exhaust Crackle/Overrun Enabled*
Unitronic has recalibrated the Exhaust Crackles/Overrun/Pops & Bangs when in Dynamic/Sport Mode to be more aggressive and louder.

• *Exhaust Flaps Always Open in Dynamic/Sport Mode*
In factory form, both Exhaust Flaps are not open when in Dynamic/Sport Mode. Unitronic enables both Exhaust Flaps to be open at all times, when in Dynamic/Sport Mode, for maximum performance and sound.

*APPLICATIONS*

Audi RS 3 Stage 1+ E85 Octane

Audi RS 3 Stage 2 91 Octane

Audi RS 3 Stage 2 93 Octane

Audi RS 3 Stage 2 E85

Audi RS 3 Stage 2 MS109

Audi RS 3 Stage 1+ E85 Octane

Audi TT RS Stage 2 91 Octane

Audi TT RS Stage 2 93 Octane

Audi TT RS Stage 2 E85

Audi TT RS Stage 2 MS109

**

**


----------

